# Help cleaning these alloys



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys, i've recently fitted these wheels to my car.










They have been sealed with Ceramishield however, i'm wonder what brushes could be used to make the weekly clean easier?


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would get an EZ brush. I have the large and small version and just use them with a microfibre mit on my wheels:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wheel woolies - not cheap but well worth it imo, and envy detailing brushes for the fronts and wheel nut areas etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous wheels on the car, should just need normal shampoo just to clean them with as they are protected, plus a 1 inch brush for the wheel bolt areas.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> wheel woolies - not cheap but well worth it imo, and envy detailing brushes for the fronts and wheel nut areas etc


£35  Do they not sell them individually? Any offers on anywhere?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

+1 for wheel woolies and a envy brush


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Gorgeous wheels on the car, should just need normal shampoo just to clean them with as they are protected, plus a 1 inch brush for the wheel bolt areas.


Thanks! Hopefully the ceramisheild works as it should


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Because they are so nice Rims, I would wash them regularly and keep on top of them, I would honestly wash them twice a week if that was my motor.

Nice BMW, and the choice of the wheels are spot for styling wise.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Because they are so nice Rims, I would wash them regularly and keep on top of them, I would honestly wash them twice a week if that was my motor.
> 
> Nice BMW, and the choice of the wheels are spot for styling wise.


Once a week is all that i can do tbh. Especially when i go back to uni.

You guys think the wheel woolies will be able to get the backs of these alloys? I like my alloys to be spotless!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Once a week is all that i can do tbh. Especially when i go back to uni.
> 
> You guys think the wheel woolies will be able to get the backs of these alloys? I like my alloys to be spotless!


They will easily, and that would be my recommendation too. not used my EZ brush since i bought them, well worth the investment.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Hi guys, i've recently fitted these wheels to my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels mate where did you get them from?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wheel woollies, 1inch detailing brush, and a Dooka wheel mitt should keep them tip top. 

But regular washing will be the real solution :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Shapoo once a week should be just fine mate

No need for any acids/strong cleaners


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

snoopin said:


> Nice wheels mate where did you get them from?


They look similar to these, if that helps. OP's might be OEM, these are not but are very quality.

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/showro...-italian-engineered-p-3364?cPath=51_23_122_32


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I use a Ez brush on mine


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I got them from ebay, they are reps. Tbh they are decent enough quality from what i can see - no dodgy areas of finish like on some cheap wheels. Thanks for the advice folks. Think i'll get some woolies


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Iused the wheel woollies on my genuine CSL's mate so they'd be fine on these


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> Iused the wheel woollies on my genuine CSL's mate so they'd be fine on these


Cheers. Jealous of your genuine ones lol. I think mines would look a lot better if they were 'dished' more at the back but hey ho!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

EZ brushes and Swissvax Wheel Brush for the fronts...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Update: got the wheel woolies and they are awesome!! Makes cleaning all alloys so much easier and quicker. Highly recommend


----------

